# Can I breed a Boer doe to a Nigerian Dwarf buck?



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Apr 6, 2011)

Since I got dairy goats my husband has wanted a Boer. I think they are very beautiful and a friend of ours had several doelings born this past winter. He has offered us one for free as I give them eggs all the time. 

So when the time comes to breed her, can I breed her to my Nigerian Dwarf buck? What would the offspring look like? I just don't want to have to maintain two buck pens.

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## freemotion (Apr 6, 2011)

Why not?  You will probably have to "help" though....hold her still as she will be a newbie, and give him something to stand on to get him to the right height.

I've never heard of mini-Boers so you will be a trend-setter!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, you can breed them. You will probably have to put a hay bale or something to stand on behind the female so the buck can reach her. Not a big deal, I did that with my Alpine.

The kids could look like anything. Any color could pop up. Could have anything from erect ears to airplane ears to floppy ears.


----------

